# sig 220?



## ignantmike (May 5, 2007)

went to a local store this evening and looked at 2 sig's for sale.....one was a model 225....the other said 220....but, it was 9mm?...single stack like the 225 but bigger......never bothered to look at the number on the gun...just looked at the tag.....is it something else?....both had bluing wear on them....the bigger one "220"?...had the mag release on the bottom?.....the other the 225 had it on the side.....both seemed tight as far as the action was concerned...but the trigger on the 225 felt bad to me in single action.....almost like it took to long to break???.....maybe it's worn out?.....the 225 was $350 and the other was $450....also looked at a smith and wesson model 39-2....pretty good shape....not a bad trigger either...just didn't like to sight's....they were asking $370 for the smith....what do you guy's think?....thank's


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2007)

I could be wrong, but, I thought the P220 was exclusively a .45 :smt017


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Tag typo...


----------



## ignantmike (May 5, 2007)

did a search on the net and found out there was a 220 in 9mm.....it is a full size 9 with a single stack mag......older model....


----------



## TexasFats (Sep 25, 2006)

The P220 first came out in 9mm.  That version was adopted by several military organizations in Europe and the Middle East, IIRC. This was about 1976 or so. They were all single stack. At one time or other, the P220 was also made in .38 Super as well as 9mm and .45 ACP. The first P220's had the magazine release on the bottom of the mag well, European-style. The push-button release just behind the trigger guard came later. As time passed, everything but the .45 ACP version disappeared from the American market. The P226 was developed later for the American military trials that resulted in the Beretta 92 being adopted as a replacement for the 1911. Basically, SIG took the P220 platform and modified it to take a high-capacity, double-stack magazine.


----------

